# Dog bones for sensitive tummy?



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

So one of my aussies has a sensitive tummy towards bones. She's good with rawhide but I dont really like giving them much rawhide. I've tried the real bones and those are really messy and caused her to be sick. I've tried the bully sticks. She LOVED those but again caused her to be sick. I've tried the nylabones but really didn't like the mess it left all over the house, she isn't sick from those though..

Anyone have any other suggestions??


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you using the edible nylabones? Have you tried the regular nylabones? They're great for satisfying the chewing urge but they're not ingested so no chance of tummy upset. 

How about the white bones you can buy at the pet store - not the filled ones, the plain white ones. You can put a little peanut butter or a piece of cheese in the center but there's nothing else that would cause any upsets.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther is what you would describe as an aggressive chewer and she does very well with the Nylabones made for Plotts and Great White Sharks.

I don't know what she gets out of them, but she has three strategically placed throughout the house and will spend hours gnawing on them.

They generally last for several months.

I've given her raw butcher bones as a special treat. They don't seem to upset her tummy or give her loose stools. On the contrary, her stools are like bricks for a few days afterwards, but it doesn't seem to trouble her in the least.


----------



## petsgalore (Jul 3, 2007)

My Aussie had pancreatitis and I had to be very careful with what bones she received.Both Reno and Ron's ideas were what I had to do for Candace.Rawhides were the absolute worst thing for her;any of the smoked bones or even edible bones could cause bouts of diarrhea.Stick to the white bones at pet supply stores.Candace also did well with stuffed kongs-especially if they stuffing involved peanut butter or liver sausage.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Our Border Collie, Angel, also has an extremely sensitive tummy, and it has been hard to find bones for her. However; we have found two things that usually work. At our local pet store, they have a certain type of dog bone called 'Nature's Animals' which you can get in two types: All Natural or Organic. 

We also buy hooves (I think they're either cow or horse) that do not upset her stomach. They're just set loosely in a box and you can pick out as many as you want. 

Here's the link to Nature's Animals product's page: 

http://naturesanimals.com/Shopping/...s&category_name=Natures_Animals&cookie_test=1


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Equestiana said:


> So one of my aussies has a sensitive tummy towards bones. She's good with rawhide but I dont really like giving them much rawhide. I've tried the real bones and those are really messy and caused her to be sick. I've tried the bully sticks. She LOVED those but again caused her to be sick. I've tried the nylabones but really didn't like the mess it left all over the house, she isn't sick from those though..
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions??



http://www.asda.com/asda_shop/rc04_...03_a_trolley_body.jsp&item_status=I&on_promo=

Thats what I use for my girls. I take the filling out of it. Troy to has bad tummy also. Good Luck


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are some more dog treats:

Milk Bones: Buy the box of Milk Bones for small sized dogs. That way, the biscuits are smaller and probably will not upset your dog's stomach. Milk Bones are good if you're giving a dog a treat for doing a command correctly. We use them with our dog  

There's also a totally different approach, which is to make your own all natural treats. If you would like to try that, here's a great recipe: 

*Peanut Butter Dog Treats*

*Ingredients:*

-1 Cup Peanut Butter
-1 Cup Milk
-1 Tablespoon Molasses
-2 Cups Whole Wheat Flower
-1 Tablespoon Baking Powder
-Cookie Cutters (Optional)

*What To Do:*

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Mix the peanut butter, milk, and molasses. In a seperate bowl, combine the flour and baking powder, then add it to the wet ingredients. Knead until blended and press into a ball. Roll our the dough on a lightly floured surface. Cut out shapes with the cookie cutters. Bake on a greased cookie sheet for 20 minutes. Cool before feeding to your dog.

*Remember that your dog should eat treats in moderation


----------

